# [BATCH] Dateien umbenennen



## Chebbes (20. April 2005)

hey, 

 wie im Titel schon beschrieben will ich eine Batch-Datei schreiben die mir mehrere Dateien auf einmal umbenennt. Dabei besteht die Datei die ich umbenennen will aus: 10 Zahlen + DEU (bsp: 1234567890DEU.pdf) Jetzt will ich das DEU abändern in RUM (bsp: 1234567890RUM.pdf). Hab mir auch schon mehrere Tuts durchgelesen und war in sämtlichen Foren unterwegs bloß wirklich durchgeblickt hab ich dabei nicht. Nen Anfang hab ich trotzdem schonmal gemacht/versucht wobei ich nicht mal wirklich weiß was ich da überhaupt mach... 


```
FOR %I IN (*DEU.pdf) DO ren %I %~nI  (*RUS.pdf)
```
 
 Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar!

 mfg JO


----------



## Gawayn (30. April 2005)

Die korrekte Syntax für dein Problem wäre:

```
for %i in (?deu.pdf) do ren %i ?rus.pdf
```
Die blödsinnige Programmierung dieses Forums erlaubt leider nicht, dass ich die korrekte Batch-Syntax angebe, d.h. ich kann nicht mehr als 1 Fragezeichen hintereinander schreiben. Anstelle von 1 Fragezeichen musst du dort 10 Fragezeichen einsetzen!

-Gawayn


----------

